# RV vs Timeshare?



## ace2000 (May 9, 2018)

Getting close enough to retirement age that we have to start thinking about this question.  I'd love to hear from anyone who has experienced both lifestyles and what their thoughts were on the advantages and disadvantages of each - in comparison.  Right now I'm leaning towards a teardrop camper (or a fifth wheel) and experiencing both.  

All are welcome to chime in with their thoughts, what's everyone think?


----------



## SmithOp (May 9, 2018)

We had some friends that did this, sold their house and traveled about the country.  They started with a 5th wheel and truck but soon traded it in for a full class A motorhome and towed a small honda.  It was easier for them to explore in the areas they stayed with the small car vs the truck.

They lasted about 4 years them bought a home in Az, now they winter at home and travel in summer.

We used to own a 25ft trailer before buying a timeshare, I dont think we could go back to that style of travel, we are spoiled now by quick flights, rental cars and the accomodations.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2018)

I'd been a tent camper since I was a kid, and I know how to enjoy myself on a camping trip.  As I got older, I graduated from tent camping to a pickup camper, then to a travel trailer.  Shortly after I retired from the Navy, I bought a 34-foot motorhome, and hit the road.  We spent more than a year traveling around 11 western states.  It was great, relatively inexpensive (define "relatively"), and we saw a lot.  I learned I don't mind living in a smaller space.  I enjoyed the travel, and I was very comfortable.  I could easily do it again.

What I learned I didn't like was the sometimes very crowded space in RV Parks, the cost of repairs and parts, and sometimes the unpleasant people who are living next door.  The thing about an RV is the "getting there" is often better than the "being there."  If you don't enjoy driving, if you aren't willing to do things for yourself, and if you're not a careful, observant driver, it can quickly become something you won't enjoy doing very much.  If you don't enjoy doing it, you won't do it.  There are a LOT of RVs for sale from people who thought they'd like it better than they actually did.  There's a valid reason for that.

A teardrop camper is great, as long as it's nice weather.  Do you ever plan to go where it rains, or gets cold?  You may not have the space to get out of your own way.  Great for a weekend away in good weather, but what if that doesn't work out?

A fifth wheel can be like towing a house.  You need the right vehicle, and you must be prepared for the sheer volume of what you're driving, and towing.  Nice place to stay, certainly, but even in the best of times, it's still "just" a trailer.  

My best recommendation is to borrow or rent a trailer and/or a full-on RV in various sizes and configurations.  Test them as if they were your own, and decide how much you like the idea.  You may find that the romance of the idea is more than the reality of actually doing it.

Timesharing is what it is.  It is very different than RVing, because you're moving into someone else's place for a week or whatever.  With an RV or trailer, it's a lot like camping - you spend a fortune so you can live like you're homeless. 

It's a fun way to go, but you have to know exactly what you're getting into.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2018)

We used to have a small self-contained travel trailer and we enjoyed it when the kids were little.  But it was always a lot of work to get everything ready to go, and then a lot of clean up and maintenance to do when we got home.  It was fun then, but I prefer timeshares, now.


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2018)

We started RVing in about 1994 with a little 21' 5th wheel and a small half ton pickup. We also had a couple of timeshare weeks. So I don't see it as an 'either/or' choice. They are different ways to travel. Timesharing is kind of a no hassle way to go. With RVs, it's always something, from the 10 mpg fuel mileage and the having to get reservations online well in advance for RV space that's always too close to the neighbors and full of kids and dogs. Then the equipment breaks or the plumbing clogs up or the oven has you on hands and knees with a long handled lighter to cook something. And they're SMALL! We traded that one for a new 32' 5th wheel with a slide-out living room, and of course it took a bigger pickup. It was very nice, but still it was about 300 sq. ft. And weighted 10,000 lbs, so powering up those highway hills goes through a lot of fuel. I was (and am) comfortable driving the large pickup to sight-see, in fact still own the pickup even though the trailer is long gone.

Trading the 5th wheel for a motorhome is a consideration, but then you think, it has all the systems- water, liquid waste, furnace, a/c, electric power (both 12v & 120v) as a 5th wheel, then it also has an engine, transmission and other running gear. If it goes into a shop, you're going to a hotel. And it never happens at home. 

We took a couple of cross-country trips with the big trailer, then joined a campground 'timeshare' where we could leave the trailer in the hills, on a lake, and just go there on long weekends, hook up the trailer and put it on a site, level it, turn on water/power/sewer and enjoy it. That grew old in time, I actually sold the campground membership for more than all but the best TSs sell for on TUG, and the trailer soon after.

Now we have an urban loft second home amid the high-rises, bars, restaurants, theaters, and of course we also have the timeshares.

Jim


----------



## heathpack (May 9, 2018)

It’s funny this should come up.  Lately I’ve been obsessed with the idea of having a small RV or Sprinter Van.  We used to do lots of car camping and really liked it.  But it’s too much work.  I like the idea of it being a nice weather and just deciding to head off for the weekend, with the dogs and a mountain bike.  We’d mostly go to Big Bear Lake, and up there you can park on the dirt forest roads and camp without a reservation.  Seems more appealing than Timesharing and deciding where you want to go a year in advance.

BUT: I know it will be more work than I expect.  You still have to pack, organize food, get everything together.  It’s the same with the boat.  And we can’t really justify having a boat, multiple timeshares AND a camping van.  So we are unlikely to act upon my new obsession.  I was thinking, “it sure would be nice to connect with some RV owners in nice places, trade a timeshare week for time in their RV, all set up and ready to go on the site, just show up and camp.”  So maybe if Ace buys something nice, we’ll have to set up an RV exchange section in the marketplace.


----------



## VacationForever (May 9, 2018)

You have to like camping and do not mind forgoing the comforts of being in a larger space, including having nice hot showers in the comfort of a home or a timeshare unit. 

I refused to go camping when I was in grade 5 and 6 and it was a compulsory event for all students.  My parents wrote a letter to exempt me from going. 

I spent about 10 years taking lots of vacation and trips with my ex-husband on his nice yacht around the world and even then, I hated  most of it.  While we could shower and cook on his yacht, there is nothing compared to being in a large kitchen and a large bathroom.  RV'ing is never going to be an option for me.


----------



## klpca (May 9, 2018)

We were/are campers. We have tent camped, had a pop-up, and when we have gone in the shoulder season where weather may be an issue, we have rented an RV. Out of the three, I liked the last option best. We rent near the place we are going (ok - Yosemite) and drive the RV in followed by our car. That way you don't use as much gas and don't have to store/maintain the RV. Just drop it off and wave goodbye. RV's seem like a money pit to me. YMMV.


----------



## PigsDad (May 9, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> We had some friends that did this, sold their house and traveled about the country.


A cousin of mine and her husband did the same thing after their kid graduated and left home.  They sold their house, bought a 5th wheeler, and traveled the country.  Three years later they got divorced. 

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (May 9, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> A cousin of mine and her husband did the same thing after their kid graduated and left home.  They sold their house, bought a 5th wheeler, and traveled the country.  Three years later they got divorced.
> 
> Kurt



I have to admit I never really gave this much thought when I was younger but since our kids have all finally moved out of the house, everything in our relationship is taking on a much different perspective.  I never really considered this period of life would create such an adjustment.  Given that, and considering retirement to be coming soon, that's yet another significant adjustment on the horizon.  You hate to hear about couples being married so long ending a relationship but I can now more easily understand why (and how) it happens.


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> A cousin of mine and her husband did the same thing after their kid graduated and left home.  They sold their house, bought a 5th wheeler, and traveled the country.  Three years later they got divorced.


It takes a (or 2) special people to live 4 feet apart for months- or years. As many here know, I am a retired trucker. We had fair numbers of senior (retired) couples who trained together then ran 'team' trucking coast to coast. It's possible to make pretty good money, pack quite a bit of it away if the couple's retirement is bit short, and 'see the USA'. I'd make a small unspecified wager that 90% of those people were not operating as a team, trucking, after 2 years. Most often, they found a way to simply retire, or one continued trucking and one went 'home', or they went their ways. I was not in a position to track them accurately to find who did what. Nor did I really care. I retired and never looked back.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> I have to admit I never really gave this much thought when I was younger but since our kids have all finally moved out of the house, everything in our relationship is taking on a much different perspective.  I never really considered this period of life would create such an adjustment.  Given that, and considering retirement to be coming soon, that's yet another significant adjustment on the horizon.  You hate to hear about couples being married so long ending a relationship but I can now more easily understand why (and how) it happens.



When the kids are at home, focus is mainly on keeping the household running.  After the kids are gone, it allows a lot more free time for the couple to take a longer look at each other, and decide how much they want to be together.  Spending time in a cramped RV in strange surroundings can amplify a problem.  People often grow apart, and what wasn't  much of an issue when the kids were around is often a large problem when there are no distractions.  It can, and does, happen.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (May 9, 2018)

I ran a business with my husband, we actually got married after we started our business, and sat within 100 feet of each other, working directly with each other for at least 5 hours a day while at work, not including our commute to / from work and meals together, and then back home, talking about work the whole time.  We retired 2 years ago.

We are both very strong willed, aka stubborn, and it was really hard.  We just reached a major milestone of being married for 10 years and every year had been a "Whew, we made another year."   I have not fought (not physically) with anyone so much, ever.  Yet, we are still together.  It ain't easy but it takes 2 to make a relationship work.


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> We are both very strong willed, aka stubborn, and it was really hard.  We just reached a major milestone of being married for 10 years and every year had been a "Whew, we made another year."   I have not fought (not physically) with anyone so much, ever.  Yet, we are still together.  It ain't easy but it takes 2 to make a relationship work.



But could you spend a lot of time in an RV with him?  Might be an even bigger challenge. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (May 9, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> But could you spend a lot of time in an RV with him?  Might be an even bigger challenge.
> 
> Dave


We are both non-campers so it is a non-starter.  We are creatures of comfort.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 10, 2018)

I did a financial analysis of timesharing (buying weeks resale) vs: buying a good but used Class A (gas) motorhome.  The three weak or expensive points of a motorhome are (1) tires and (2) transmissions and (3) gas.  If you get a motorhome with an Alison tranny, that may be different.  But many motorhomes are built on a large pickup type chassis and have a pick up engine and tranny (GM or Ford).  They last okay in a pickup but are subjected to moving around a 30-35,000 pound vehicle.  So, they don't do as well.  If you are always driving on the flat that is easy service but if you are doing the mountains, that is hard on the trannies.  A good friend bought a used Ford-based RV (Rexhall) with 30K miles on it and had to put in a tranny (#3 on that rig) at 35K.  And tranny #4 at 65K.  He did mountain RVing.  But I'm digressing...

In my analysis, it was a bit cheaper to buy 4 or 5 or 6 timeshares on a cost per night basis.  But rather than traveling and living in a 300 square foot box we are enjoying nice large 1 and 2 BR timeshares.

When I was considering buying a motor home I mentioned to my wife that in a motorhome that she probably wouldn't be able to take 1/2 hour hot showers and that she would probably have to use a washer - dryer at an RV campground rather than in the RV.  That kind of nixed the idea for her.

So, we bought four timeshares.  We split 3 or them so we get seven weeks annually.  We also augment those weeks with an occasional getaway week or an accommodation cert. week.  Excluding food, we average under $100 a night.  So we are happy with our choice.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 10, 2018)

My cousin got one of those giant ones (resale- but big money) so they could go cross country from NY to California to visit their kids and grandchildren over the summers.

After the first year, they realized they really needed to have a car so they had to purchase one of those trailers to take it with them. I guess they have been enjoying it, but they have had issues from day one. First, the trailer they bought (from somewhere in North Carolina) was not right- cost them a lot of money to fix. Then they had an issue where the top of the RV hit into something at one of the campsites and they had to wait to get that fixed before they could move on. (more money).  There is constant maintenance. She told me that they have to book their campsite(s) way in advance as most are already booked out.

Honestly, to me having an RV is a lot of work. And just lugging that big thing all around. UGH! Also-they have this huge thing parked in their small driveway at home most of the year.

Timeshares and rentals are the way to go for me. Fly or drive to the destination and that's it. As nice as many of these RV's are, to me- it's still camping and I don't like camping. I love to be outdoors, but then I like to come back to luxury and comfort.


----------



## TravelTime (May 10, 2018)

I think timeshares and RV each have their own special quality so it is not an either/or decision, assuming you can afford both and have the time to use both. We own the equivalent of an RV timeshare at Pismo Beach. There are no maintenance fees or taxes because they rent out 50% of the spots to generate income from non-owners.

We use our fifth wheel mainly as a “beach condo” on long weekends. We occasionally stay a full week, perhaps once or twice a year. Where else can you buy a beach condo on the California coast for the cost of a share and a fifth wheel. In Pismo, beach condos sell in the millions, plus property taxes every year. We like storing our stuff in our fifth wheel so we don’t even need to pack before we leave home. It is also nice that we can take the dogs with us. We store our firth wheel in Pismo and hire a tower to move it back and forth for us.

Our fifth wheel has a king size bed, washer/dryer, dishwasher, oven and microwave, 2 TVs, full size stainless steel refrigerator, large kitchen island, big bathroom, electric reclining chairs, dining area, queen size sleeper sofa, and real wood cabinets. The park provides electric and sewer hookups, free wifi and as much hot water as we need.

We sold our motorhome and switched to a fifth wheel. We owned the motorhome for 5 years and we were tired of moving around. We had a tiny car we could flat tow behind it so it was easy to take on the road with us. It was not that much work, in my opinion, to drive the motorhome and set it up but we wanted the comfort of a fifth wheel.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2018)

Have a 2nd vacation home ... since 1977. Built it, rebuilt it and redecorated it totally at least 3 times. Used to rent it out when I first owned it (one senior manager at work rented it after his executive secretary had stayed there and was impressed. That got me auditted by him as he was TOO IMPRESSED ... above my pay grade he said. I was about 26-27yo then).

Now I go there about about 4 times a year .. but it is not a house but it is more like my roots. Know no one anymore in the area ... verses weekend cookouts and coffee down the street with the neighbors the first 10+ years. Have lived and sold at least 6 other real housesback home that I have lived in during those years.

PS My taxes are under $100 a month; electric is $75/mthly budget plan and I have no cable or internet service (saving $100/mth).


----------



## Bailey#1 (May 10, 2018)

The only way I would consider getting an RV is to go to music festivals, such as the Crawfish festival in NJ (great music festival for that NOLA sound). Other than that,  timeshares  is our way of vacationing.


----------



## shorts (May 10, 2018)

We now live full time in a fifth wheel RV traveling around the country. Have for 2 years so far. It’s something we had planned to do in retirement for many years. We like having our own bed, bathroom and things with us. Also we like not having to pack and unpack and lug suitcases around. We go at our own pace and decide when and where we want to go. We don’t have to depend on someone else’s availability. And with many of the new RVs, the space is as large as a one bedroom timeshare or apartment. We consider ourselves RVers not campers.

We do still like to timeshare to change things up occasionally. We spend 8-9 weeks in Grand Cayman each winter and then use our Wyndham points to vacation with our kids and grandkids or sometimes just to send them on vacations.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 10, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I think timeshares and RV each have their own special quality so it is not an either/or decision, assuming you can afford both and have the time to use both. We own the equivalent of an RV timeshare at Pismo Beach Village, right on what I consider to be the best beach in California.
> 
> Pismo is an up and coming town in California. Marriott is building an Autograph Collection hotel in downtown Pismo directly on the beach. It is a 5 minute walk from PCV to downtown Pismo. In the 6 years we have been going to Pismo Beach, we have seem a lot of gentrification and development. It is a jewel on the Central Coast of California.



With serious apologies for going off topic, I just can't help myself....


----------



## TravelTime (May 10, 2018)

heathpack said:


> It’s funny this should come up.  Lately I’ve been obsessed with the idea of having a small RV or Sprinter Van.  We used to do lots of car camping and really liked it.  But it’s too much work.  I like the idea of it being a nice weather and just deciding to head off for the weekend, with the dogs and a mountain bike.  We’d mostly go to Big Bear Lake, and up there you can park on the dirt forest roads and camp without a reservation.  Seems more appealing than Timesharing and deciding where you want to go a year in advance.
> 
> BUT: I know it will be more work than I expect.  You still have to pack, organize food, get everything together.  It’s the same with the boat.  And we can’t really justify having a boat, multiple timeshares AND a camping van.  So we are unlikely to act upon my new obsession.  I was thinking, “it sure would be nice to connect with some RV owners in nice places, trade a timeshare week for time in their RV, all set up and ready to go on the site, just show up and camp.”  So maybe if Ace buys something nice, we’ll have to set up an RV exchange section in the marketplace.



RVing is evolving into a Glamping industry!


----------



## TravelTime (May 10, 2018)

shorts said:


> We now live full time in a fifth wheel RV traveling around the country. Have for 2 years so far. It’s something we had planned to do in retirement for many years. We like having our own bed, bathroom and things with us. Also we like not having to pack and unpack and lug suitcases around. We go at our own pace and decide when and where we want to go. We don’t have to depend on someone else’s availability. And with many of the new RVs, the space is as large as a one bedroom timeshare or apartment. We consider ourselves RVers not campers.
> 
> We do still like to timeshare to change things up occasionally. We spend 8-9 weeks in Grand Cayman each winter and then use our Wyndham points to vacation with our kids and grandkids or sometimes just to send them on vacations.



We like diversity so we have traditional timeshares (weeks and points), a sailing club, RVing with our fifth wheel, and a couple homes. We use them all every year. We work full time but we get away at least twice a month between all our vacation options.


----------



## ace2000 (May 10, 2018)

I've only had time to skim over the posts, but love what I've read so far.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2018)

This is a great (and timely) conversation for us, as I approach retirement considerations (age 60 now).

We have done a lot of travel via timeshare over our 15 years of marriage . . . and have experienced RV travel on vacation in Alaska (three 2-week stints over the past 8 years).  Additionally I do quite a bit of car camping (at least 5-10 days/year in state/national parks).

For us, it is about the creature comforts and expectations . . . and to be honest DH and I are not on the same page for the long term.  I *think* I would love to live the full time RV lifestyle . . . he's more worried about "where will I get my mail?" . . . or "where will 'home' be?"  He's a few years younger than me (4) but hasn't worked outside of the home since we married in 2002.

I have friends who have the luxury of working from an RV lifestyle . . . and they LOVE it!  I have several friends who are gearing up to go hit the road in the coming year or two, to enjoy that lifestyle while they both have their health, mobility, etc.

My DH is really most worried about the expense of it all . . . initial purchase of a Class A plus a tow-behind small car as someone previously mentioned.  I don't see a small tear drop being comfortable enough to make a go of that.  If at some point it would become "just me" . . . I would probably upgrade my vehicle to a newer SUV capable of towing something behind it . . . or a conversion van with nice upgrades that could serve both purposes (driving + sleeping/living).


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> My DH is really most worried about the expense of it all . . . initial purchase of a Class A plus a tow-behind small car as someone previously mentioned.  I don't see a small tear drop being comfortable enough to make a go of that.  If at some point it would become "just me" . . . I would probably upgrade my vehicle to a newer SUV capable of towing something behind it . . . or a conversion van with nice upgrades that could serve both purposes (driving + sleeping/living).



The issue of not having a separate vehicle is that every time you want to go somewhere, you have to uproot your house to drive it.  A Class A, B, or C motorhome is fine, but you need to consider what else you'll need to be comfortable.  A trailer means you'll already have a car or truck with you.  That often is the best of both worlds.  But it all needs careful planning.

During my motorhome year on the road I mentioned above, I had purchased a Jeep and towed it behind the motorhome, wheels on the ground.  I had bicycles on a rack on the back of the Jeep, and a canoe on the Jeep's roof.  We were loaded.  After setting up in a park someplace, the "house" was settled, the bikes safely locked away in an add-on side room we set up, and the Jeep was available for adventures away from our camp.  It worked quite well.

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (May 10, 2018)

We don't even like towing along bikes or kayaks or any of that with us when we go away. We consider it another hassle. We do take our own bike helmets. And my water floaty thingamajig. The Home Away rental we have for this June comes with a row boat. With use of my floaty most times- good enough for the week.

We like to just pack our clothes and food (ok- and our camping chairs with small umbrella attachments for the beach or events we might attend) and that's about it. We got rid of our bikes. Now we just rent them (or canoes or kayaks or whatever) when we want to when we are away.


----------



## Elan (May 10, 2018)

I don't have any experience with a motorhome, but I do have RV experience (own a trailer) and I have thoughts of buying a motorhome/conversion van in retirement.  I agree with those that say it's not an either/or choice.  If I go the route of buying an RV for retirement, my plan will be to use it to see the more obscure places where other options are sparse or non-existent.  But, I would not be opposed to pulling the RV into a hotel or resort parking lot and spending a few nights in larger, more comfortable accommodations.  Of course, this isn't the cheapest way to go, but it might be the best option to keep everyone happy.

  If I were forced to make the decision, I would try to assess how much I valued being able to get to the more "out-of-the-way" types of destinations, where there aren't other options for accommodations.  If that's highly important, then timeshares certainly aren't going to cut it.

This would work


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Getting close enough to retirement age that we have to start thinking about this question.  I'd love to hear from anyone who has experienced both lifestyles and what their thoughts were on the advantages and disadvantages of each - in comparison.  Right now I'm leaning towards a teardrop camper (or a fifth wheel) and experiencing both.
> 
> All are welcome to chime in with their thoughts, what's everyone think?



We started with a big tent, then later progressed to a tent trailer, then later progressed to a 24ft and 32ft self contained travel trailer, then later progressed to vacation rental homes and timeshares and now have a mountain vacation property near Mt Rainier.

The best trips included living on my boat for no more than a a week at a time in places like the San Juan Islands and many northwest mountain lakes.

I like being able to bring Rex so the vacation house works pretty good. It is on a river in a beautiful area. BUT, the vacation home is alot of work. Almost too much work.

The 24ft trailer was too small. The 32ft trailer was a fifth wheel and had a really comfortable bed. With trailer travel we stayed outside most of the time. The 24ft trailer did break down a few times. I backed into a rock that messed up the grey water tank, the wind got my awning and flipped it on top of the trailer, the fridge and furnace had issues. The 32ft realy didn't have too many problems. Both trailers had to be cleaned and tarped when not in use. I didn't tarp the 24ft trailer one year and ended up with ice lifting a vent seal which caused a leak in the ceiling.

Last week I was at Lake Chelan. The resort I stayed at has a boat launch and docks. I checked into my two bed unit with a fantastic view of the lake and mountains. Everything in my unit worked great. Every morning I went fishing and in the evenings we would sit on the deck and enjoy the sunset. My room had a gas fireplace and gas bbq. At the end of the week we packed up and went home. When we got home the only thing we had to do was unpack. I kind of like this type of travel that includes the amenities of home and less effort on my part.

Bill


----------



## Makai Guy (May 10, 2018)

When I retired we decided to get an RV.  For the ability to continue to have mobility after setting up camp we decided to go with a 5th wheel trailer and a pickup truck to pull it.  We especially liked the fact that this made it very easy to travel with our largish canine companion, Cookie (whose face I've used for my avatar for many years now.)  

Setting up and taking down our camp started out as quite a hassle, but with a few iterations we soon learned the ropes and it all got easier and faster, especially after we developed our own set of checklists.  Living in Michigan at the time, we took a bunch of weekend and longer trips around MI and a couple of winter trips "down south".   In the summer of 2003 we even took the trailer out west and worked in Yellowstone NP for the summer (see link in my signature block, below).  On one of those "down south" winter trips we discovered Aiken SC, fell in love with the place, and moved there shortly thereafter. 

As anyone can imagine, living together in a cramped RV space isn't much fun unless BOTH parties are enjoying themselves.  After we moved to SC, when I'd visit the RV at its storage place, it would get me fired up for our next RV adventure, but all it did for my wife was remind her of the hassle involved in getting ready for a trip. That, combined with the fact that we no longer seemed to have as much to get away FROM, caused our RV use to drop off dramatically.  Eventually we sold both the 5th wheel and the pickup.

Fast forward more than a decade.  I've developed significant loss of mobility due to severe lumbar problems that three operations have failed to relieve.  An awful lot of the setup/takedown work with an RV involves stooping and low level work near the ground that I would now have a lot of trouble carrying out.  So I guess it's a good thing that we got out when we did.  

But I still get a wistful feeling when on the highway and seeing somebody heading down the road in their RV ...


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2018)

I agree it’s not either/or, and there are limitations to RV travel. You can’t drive an RV to Hawaii, for example. 

As mentioned, an RV is great for visiting obscure places, unless you want to hotel it. (Moab, Utah, anyone? No timeshares there yet. Although WorldMark has started the process to build there.)

So RVs and timeshares can coexist. You just have to decide what works for you.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> The issue of not having a separate vehicle is that every time you want to go somewhere, you have to uproot your house to drive it.  A Class A, B, or C motorhome is fine, but you need to consider what else you'll need to be comfortable.  A trailer means you'll already have a car or truck with you.  That often is the best of both worlds.  But it all needs careful planning.
> 
> During my motorhome year on the road I mentioned above, I had purchased a Jeep and towed it behind the motorhome, wheels on the ground.  I had bicycles on a rack on the back of the Jeep, and a canoe on the Jeep's roof.  We were loaded.  After setting up in a park someplace, the "house" was settled, the bikes safely locked away in an add-on side room we set up, and the Jeep was available for adventures away from our camp.  It worked quite well.
> 
> Dave



That is how my friends Suzi & Glen roll!  Check it out.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 10, 2018)

easyrider said:


> Last week I was at Lake Chelan. The resort I stayed at has a boat launch and docks. I checked into my two bed unit with a fantastic view of the lake and mountains. Everything in my unit worked great. Every morning I went fishing and in the evenings we would sit on the deck and enjoy the sunset. My room had a gas fireplace and gas bbq.



Hi Bill, 
Was this a timeshare resort ? If so, can I ask which one ?
Thanks !


----------



## Elan (May 10, 2018)

I'll add this.  The more "home like" one wants an RV to be, the more maintenance and repair it's going to require.  Our current RV (a small trailer) is pretty minimal, but has a stove, sink, fridge, water heater and furnace (no toilet, no AC).  All of the listed items are pretty straight forward to repair and/or replace, and are not prohibitively expensive.  If one opts for a 34' Class A Motorhome, there can be lots more things go wrong, and you're not getting anywhere all that remote without a secondary vehicle.


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2018)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Hi Bill,
> Was this a timeshare resort ? If so, can I ask which one ?
> Thanks !



Hi Gayle !! It was the Worldmark Lake Chelan Shores just outside of the Chelan. We usually get building 16 which is a two story condo with views of the lake, mountains, pool and part of the dock. The other building WM owns is building 20. Building 20 has better views of the lake and mountains at sunset. Building 20 is closer to the road so occasionally it can get noisy when the Harleys go by. The resort is on a hill so all of the rooms have a view. Here is a resort map.

http://lakechelanshores.com/page/27206~476416/Property-Map
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/lc/

Bill


----------



## ace2000 (May 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> A teardrop camper is great, as long as it's nice weather.  Do you ever plan to go where it rains, or gets cold?  You may not have the space to get out of your own way.  Great for a weekend away in good weather, but what if that doesn't work out?



So, why is a teardrop not good in bad weather?  I assume because there's not much room inside?


----------



## ace2000 (May 10, 2018)

If my decision had to be made today, I'd go with a nice teardrop camper and a nice bundle of WorldMark points and hit the road!


----------



## TravelTime (May 10, 2018)

X


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2018)

Used to own a VW camper van ... for about a year. Did not like the communal bathrooms nor the closed in space between units or spaces. Nor it being my only set of wheels. 

Brought a vacation house a year later.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> So, why is a teardrop not good in bad weather?  I assume because there's not much room inside?



Yes.  A lot of teardrop trailers don't even have stand-up room inside.  Imagine cramming into one when the weather is poor.  If it's just two adults, that's one thing.  But add kids to the mix?  I can't even imagine how bad it would be.

Dave


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> It takes a (or 2) special people to live 4 feet apart for months- or years. As many here know, I am a retired trucker. We had fair numbers of senior (retired) couples who trained together then ran 'team' trucking coast to coast. It's possible to make pretty good money, pack quite a bit of it away if the couple's retirement is bit short, and 'see the USA'. I'd make a small unspecified wager that 90% of those people were not operating as a team, trucking, after 2 years. Most often, they found a way to simply retire, or one continued trucking and one went 'home', or they went their ways. I was not in a position to track them accurately to find who did what. Nor did I really care. I retired and never looked back.
> 
> Jim



We have spent weeks on our boat without getting into each other’s hair too much.  We have a division of labor that has evolved of its own accord, I think that helps.

I take the boat in and out of any slip/dock, he works the dock lines.
I drive up to the mooring and keep the boat where it needs to be, he picks up the mooring lines.
I navigate, he’s in charge of sail trim.
I plan meals and provision the galley, he gets all the non-galley gear together
He drops the anchor, I drive the boat backward to set the anchor
He operates the radio and dinghy, I wrangle the dogs
I cook, he cleans

It works for us.


----------



## VacationForever (May 10, 2018)

heathpack said:


> We have spent weeks on our boat without getting into each other’s hair too much.  We have a division of labor that has evolved of its own accord, I think that helps.
> 
> I take the boat in and out of any slip/dock, he works the dock lines.
> I drive up to the mooring and keep the boat where it needs to be, he picks up the mooring lines.
> ...


Those duties were identical to how my ex-husband and I split them, but without the dogs.  I just could not deal with the small shower and bathroom.  When we were in a marina, we would take our long hot showers on shore but I did not care for walking up the dock in the morning with mangled hair and sleepy eyes.  When it was cold up in Alaska, we were bundled up pretty well before heading to the marina shower facility.  It was certainly not my idea of fun.


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Yes.  A lot of teardrop trailers don't even have stand-up room inside.  Imagine cramming into one when the weather is poor.  If it's just two adults, that's one thing.  But add kids to the mix?  I can't even imagine how bad it would be.
> 
> Dave



I think it would be nice and dry inside to sleep or watch a show. I often sleep in my suv during salmon season. I kind of like the sound of the rain on the roof. I use a laptop to watch movies or just listen to AM radio talk shows like coast to coast. My Expedition is my camper. It tows a boat, has plenty of room for 2 adults plus gear, is dog friendly and looks decent. I can park it almost anywhere. 

The weirdest place I ever camped was on a rainy night, in a meadow, next to a church, off the Columbia River. It was salmon time. My son had to use the restroom, which was outside, and he kind of freaked out. I had parked in a grave yard. We immediately moved camp, meaning I put on my shoes and drove away. 

Bill


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Those duties were identical to how my ex-husband and I split them, but without the dogs.  I just could not deal with the small shower and bathroom.  When we were in a marina, we would take our long hot showers on shore but I did not care for walking up the dock in the morning with mangled hair and sleepy eyes.  When it was cold up in Alaska, we were bundled up pretty well before heading to the marina shower facility.  It was certainly not my idea of fun.



In a marina we just connect to shore power and turn the hot water heater on and have as much hot water as we want.  The only time we’re lacking for hot water is when we’re anchored or moored.  We mostly go to Catalina Island which is pretty rustic.  My standard MO is I get up and ride my bike and then shower ashore.  I’m pretty rustic myself by the time I’m done riding, so shuffling off to the public showers is the least of my concerns.  

I like the rustic side of things though, spending time on boats is right up my alley


----------



## VacationForever (May 10, 2018)

heathpack said:


> In a marina we just connect to shore power and turn the hot water heater on and have as much hot water as we want.  The only time we’re lacking for hot water is when we’re anchored or moored.  We mostly go to Catalina Island which is pretty rustic.  My standard MO is I get up and ride my bike and then shower ashore.  I’m pretty rustic myself by the time I’m done riding, so shuffling off to the public showers is the least of my concerns.
> 
> I like the rustic side of things though, spending time on boats is right up my alley


Well we did that too, i.e. hook up to shore power.  But I hate a small shower room.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2018)

Lived 7 weeks in a residental scout overnight camp one summer. The week before I arrived, a contractor torn down the shower building. Try living in canvas tents and swimming in a cedar lake during a HOT HUMID NJ with only to have a outdoor cold water rinse shower to wash your hair and sweat off all summer.

Any shower room with hot water is better than an open outdoor, cold water only shower ...as the ONLY option.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 11, 2018)

heathpack said:


> In a marina we just connect to shore power and turn the hot water heater on and have as much hot water as we want.  The only time we’re lacking for hot water is when we’re anchored or moored.  We mostly go to Catalina Island which is pretty rustic.  My standard MO is I get up and ride my bike and then shower ashore.  I’m pretty rustic myself by the time I’m done riding, so shuffling off to the public showers is the least of my concerns.
> 
> I like the rustic side of things though, spending time on boats is right up my alley



We have friends in Alaska who have a nice (about 41" boat) they keep docked in Valdez.  They do fishing charters, including overnights.  We've been fortunate to go out with them for 3-4 days/nights . . . and was pretty amazed at the space and amenities.  We aren't really "boat people" but for a few days to get away, to fishing and sightsee . . . it was quite comfortable.

This view never got old, that's for sure!


----------



## heathpack (May 11, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> We have friends in Alaska who have a nice (about 41" boat) they keep docked in Valdez.  They do fishing charters, including overnights.  We've been fortunate to go out with them for 3-4 days/nights . . . and was pretty amazed at the space and amenities.  We aren't really "boat people" but for a few days to get away, to fishing and sightsee . . . it was quite comfortable.
> 
> This view never got old, that's for sure!



That’s a pretty ok setting for a few days away....


----------



## VacationForever (May 11, 2018)

We cruised for several weeks up the west coast to Glacier Bay and spent a couple of weeks there and we were right up the glaciers.  My ex-husband and my son got onto a dinghy and went close enough to chip off some glacier ice and we boiled them, filtered them and made hot chocolate, just for the fun of it.  There was one area where the glaciers were calving constantly and we got the yacht through the icebergs but we were pretty nervous.  We even have a picture of an eagle sitting on top of one of the icebergs.  I think that was some of my best memories of being on that yacht.  We also went through Whitsundays in Australia and spent weeks there.


----------



## Elan (May 11, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> If my decision had to be made today, I'd go with a nice teardrop camper and a nice bundle of WorldMark points and hit the road!



  We have an A-frame style hard-sided pop-up trailer.  There's 5 of us, and we don't really fit very well anymore, but we can if needed.  When we camp, we usually take a tent and me and one (or both) of my boys will sleep outside.  We also have a large (10x10, IIRC) shade/rain canopy that we typically erect over the campground picnic table.  If it rains, we just sit at the table and play cards and/or listen to tunes & chat.  AFAIC, there's no such thing as a bad day when camping in the mountains.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 11, 2018)

Elan said:


> ... AFAIC, there's no such thing as a bad day when camping in the mountains.



Just being in the mountains does it for us.


----------



## Elan (May 11, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Just being in the mountains does it for us.



  Me too.  I'd take 1 day in the mountains over a week at any beach.  I think it's genetic.


----------



## ace2000 (May 11, 2018)

Elan said:


> We have an A-frame style hard-sided pop-up trailer.  There's 5 of us, and we don't really fit very well anymore, but we can if needed.  When we camp, we usually take a tent and me and one (or both) of my boys will sleep outside.  We also have a large (10x10, IIRC) shade/rain canopy that we typically erect over the campground picnic table.  If it rains, we just sit at the table and play cards and/or listen to tunes & chat.  AFAIC, there's no such thing as a bad day when camping in the mountains.



Very similar to what I'm thinking.  Using a lightweight camper, getting good gas mileage, and then we can go from timeshare to timeshare, if needed.  I'm not thinking of setting up a long-term camp.  At most, 5 days or so.  Then, when arriving at the timeshare, it should be pretty easy to park the small camper somewhere.  I don't really need to travel with a "house", we can do something very similar to what you described and we'll have the whole outdoors to "live" in.

Just to clarify, I'm not planning on doing the "full-time" thing.  But, could go for months at a time.  We'll plan on keeping the house.  Plus, the camper gives us the flexibility to stop at places where there are no timeshares, and enjoy both the timeshare experience, as well as the camping experience.  This sounds like the best of everything to me.  And traveling "light" appeals to me more than driving a "house" all over the place.  Those are my plans today, and always subject to change!


----------



## Elan (May 11, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Very similar to what I'm thinking.  Using a lightweight camper, getting good gas mileage, and then we can go from timeshare to timeshare, if needed.  I'm not thinking of setting up a long-term camp.  At most, 5 days or so.  Then, when arriving at the timeshare, it should be pretty easy to park the small camper somewhere.  I don't really need to travel with a "house", we can do something very similar to what you described and we'll have the whole outdoors to "live" in.
> 
> I'm also not planning on doing the "full-time" thing.  But, could go for months at a time.  We'll plan on keeping the house.



  Yep, we're on the same page.  If I need all the luxuries of home, I'll stay home.  I get out to be outside.  Hiking, paddling, fishing, biking, etc.  Our trailer is quite small, so we spend very little time inside it, which is fine with me.  I call our trailer a "tent on wheels", yet it provides ample refrigerated food storage, hot water, a place to clean up & do dishes, and a place to escape the weather and/or bears if needed and a feeling of security for my wife and daughter.  Furnace for cold nights.  All while being off the ground so it's relatively clean inside.  I can't think of having used the inside stove *ever*, and we've had the trailer for over 11 years.  It's got an outdoor shower, which we don't use for full showers, but with a shower tent one could make do.  Or get a Zodi & shower tent.  Trailer can be pulled by a Subaru wagon (I pull with 1/2 ton truck and it's almost like it's not there) and is stored easily in a garage.


----------



## Passepartout (May 11, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Very similar to what I'm thinking.  Using a lightweight camper, getting good gas mileage, and then we can go from timeshare to timeshare, if needed.  I'm not thinking of setting up a long-term camp.  At most, 5 days or so.  Then, when arriving at the timeshare, it should be pretty easy to park the small camper somewhere.  I don't really need to travel with a "house", we can do something very similar to what you described and we'll have the whole outdoors to "live" in.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm not planning on doing the "full-time" thing.  But, could go for months at a time.  We'll plan on keeping the house.  Plus, the camper gives us the flexibility to stop at places where there are no timeshares, and enjoy both the timeshare experience, as well as the camping experience.  This sounds like the best of everything to me.  And traveling "light" appeals to me more than driving a "house" all over the place.  Those are my plans today, and always subject to change!


There is a sort of 'mission creep' thing. Waaay back I camped with wife and a kid from a VW bug, a pup tent, sleeping on the ground in sleeping bags. Then a bigger tent (so we could use cots and stand up). Then the VW camper I built into a VW cargo van (no side windows) made camping season nearly year-round. Life changes, that family and I went our separate ways. But eventually, with new relationship, a succession as described upthread of smaller, then bigger campers, timeshares, and now a second home. It sure isn't 'roughing it, but it IS getting away.

Jim


----------



## Elan (May 11, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> There is a sort of 'mission creep' thing. Waaay back I camped with wife and a kid from a VW bug, a pup tent, sleeping on the ground in sleeping bags. Then a bigger tent (so we could use cots and stand up). Then the VW camper I built into a VW cargo van (no side windows) made camping season nearly year-round. Life changes, that family and I went our separate ways. But eventually, with new relationship, a succession as described upthread of smaller, then bigger campers, timeshares, and now a second home. It sure isn't 'roughing it, but it IS getting away.
> 
> Jim



  Absolutely true.  When we go to our C Oregon TS every year, I go mostly to "get away' from the chores of home.  We've been there so many times that I think we've done everything in a 150 mi radius more than once.  But we all still love to go just to get away. Play a little golf, play a little tennis, but spend a great deal of the time sitting out on the back deck, drinking a beer, eating chips and guacamole, and watching the world go by.  Having said that, I'd still love to pull the little trailer on the trip over and spend a couple nights camping in the Strawberry Mountain Wilderness area on the way.  Haven't been since I was a kid.   






Strawberry Lake


----------



## silentg (May 11, 2018)

Never been a fan of camping, we have a comfortable house and bed why go out and sleep on the ground? I bought a futon for the screen porch only to send it back, when my husband pointed out that I would miss sleeping in our comfortable bed under air conditioning. When the kids were in scouts we camped with them. Tried to be enthusiastic but I hated it. My brother loves to camp, likes going year round in a tent. He talks about getting a RV but will rent one at first to see if his wife likes it. We have friends with a conversion van, they use it to drive to New Jersey to visit family. Not exactly a vacation. Another friend has a 5th wheel that they go on long weekends but they take mother and adult kids along too. Makes for a crowded RV. We feel crowded in a studio unit timeshare, even a one bedroom is small. We have been trying to stay in Two bedroom timeshares. We lucked out in Myrtle Beach we had a 3 bedroom Unit. Loved it. I like my space, I’m sounding spoiled ( guess I am) but if you have a big roomy house, you enjoy staying in a big roomy place for vacation!
Silentg


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2018)

silentg said:


> I like my space, I’m sounding spoiled ( guess I am) but if you have a big roomy house, you enjoy staying in a big roomy place for vacation!
> Silentg



There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. If RVing and camping was easy, everyone would be doing it. You know what you like, and that’s just fine.

Dave


----------



## Kel (May 11, 2018)

We have been RV camping for 35 years and timesharing for 22 years.  We like doing both.  We have had just about every kind of RV through the years depending on what activities we were doing (motor home, 5th wheel, travel trailer, toybox and camper).  For the last 6 years we have had a Lance 1050S camper on our truck and it works great for the two of us.  It has almost everything a motor home has except for the square footage.  It has a slide out at the dinette, onboard generator, inverter, solar panels, AC/Heat, bathroom with separate shower (not a wet shower), large fridge and freezer, stove with oven, microwave, TV, etc.  Our bed in the camper is the most comfortable bed we own.  We love the camper. 

We spend about 60-90 days a year in the camper.  We do a lot of dry camping on beaches in Baja, Mexico (SUP and kitesurfing) and a lot of California desert camping (motorcycle/ATV).  We spend some time in campgrounds, but that isn’t our favorite kind of camping.  Last year we spent 7 weeks traveling the US west coast and western Canada and it was nice to always have everything we needed with us no matter where we went. 

We’ve been camping so long that it doesn’t seem like a lot of work.  Everything we need is always in the camper and it is parked by the side of the house.  I think having your RV parked at your home and not in storage makes RV camping easy.  When we are going camping we load the toys, the food and additional clothes and off we go.  I have an extensive checklist to make sure everything is in camper before we take off.  

Have fun!


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2018)

Kel said:


> I have an extensive checklist to make sure everything is in camper before we take off.



And I'll wager that list has been tuned and re-tuned over and over, as you found what did and didn't work for you.  That's when you know the people take their camping experience seriously.  When I was still tent camping, I had two clamshell lock boxes stored in the garage.  One had the camping gear, the other had kitchen supplies.  If I wanted to go camping spur-of-the-moment, all I had to do was grab those two boxes, a couple of lawn chairs, a box of groceries, a cooler, the dog, and we were on the road.  I could be ready to go within about 15 minutes.  Everything we'd need was in those boxes, assembled from trial and error over the years.  I stopped using them when I bought a bigger camp trailer, so it all just sat on a garage shelf for a long time.  It was bittersweet when I gave everything to my nephew, so he and his wife could go camping.  But the smiles on their faces in the pictures I see them post on Facebook tells me I did the right thing. 

Dave


----------



## klpca (May 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And I'll wager that list has been tuned and re-tuned over and over, as you found what did and didn't work for you.  That's when you know the people take their camping experience seriously.  When I was still tent camping, I had two clamshell lock boxes stored in the garage.  One had the camping gear, the other had kitchen supplies.  If I wanted to go camping spur-of-the-moment, all I had to do was grab those two boxes, a couple of lawn chairs, a box of groceries, a cooler, the dog, and we were on the road.  I could be ready to go within about 15 minutes.  Everything we'd need was in those boxes, assembled from trial and error over the years.  I stopped using them when I bought a bigger camp trailer, so it all just sat on a garage shelf for a long time.  It was bittersweet when I gave everything to my nephew, so he and his wife could go camping.  But the smiles on their faces in the pictures I see them post on Facebook tells me I did the right thing.
> 
> Dave


I still have the boxes in my garage, although they get used less than in the past. One is labeled "camp kitchen" from the girl scouting days.  And one whole section of the garage stores our gear. It takes an afternoon the get everything checked and packed, but it's always a fun time. You all are making me want to bust out the tent!


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2018)

klpca said:


> I still have the boxes in my garage, although they get used less than in the past. One is labeled "camp kitchen" from the girl scouting days.  And one whole section of the garage stores our gear. It takes an afternoon the get everything checked and packed, but it's always a fun time. You all are making me want to bust out the tent!



You should see me wandering around Camping World...  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 11, 2018)

After we sold the 5th wheel, I gave all the 'RV stuff' to a friend who just bought their first RV. So away went sewer extensions, power cords, gloves, potable water hoses, the little extensible 'bridge' for sewer hose, RV TP and the hundred or so 'you can live without it, but it's nice to have' items. He left with a pickup load of goodies that probably would cost a few hundred bucks if bought new, and I got most of a garage bay in return.


----------



## easyrider (May 12, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> We have friends in Alaska who have a nice (about 41" boat) they keep docked in Valdez.  They do fishing charters, including overnights.  We've been fortunate to go out with them for 3-4 days/nights . . . and was pretty amazed at the space and amenities.  We aren't really "boat people" but for a few days to get away, to fishing and sightsee . . . it was quite comfortable.
> 
> This view never got old, that's for sure!




Wow, that is what I want and where I want to be. Very cool.

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (May 12, 2018)

silentg said:


> Never been a fan of camping, we have a comfortable house and bed why go out and sleep on the ground? I bought a futon for the screen porch only to send it back, when my husband pointed out that I would miss sleeping in our comfortable bed under air conditioning. When the kids were in scouts we camped with them. Tried to be enthusiastic but I hated it. My brother loves to camp, likes going year round in a tent. He talks about getting a RV but will rent one at first to see if his wife likes it. We have friends with a conversion van, they use it to drive to New Jersey to visit family. Not exactly a vacation. Another friend has a 5th wheel that they go on long weekends but they take mother and adult kids along too. Makes for a crowded RV. We feel crowded in a studio unit timeshare, even a one bedroom is small. We have been trying to stay in Two bedroom timeshares. We lucked out in Myrtle Beach we had a 3 bedroom Unit. Loved it. I like my space, I’m sounding spoiled ( guess I am) but if you have a big roomy house, you enjoy staying in a big roomy place for vacation!
> Silentg




I'm with you! Right now, we live in a nice, roomy, but still cozy home in the woods with total privacy. So we are surrounded by nature and are just a mile from a state forest/mountain preserve. People are always surprised that we do not sit outside that much after work or weekends. Part of that is because we still work and are busy (and tired) but also we have enough windows and doors with screens and we always feel part of nature- like nature has been brought into the house- that we don't feel a need to be out there as much (not to mention the bugs).

In fact, we got rid of our outdoor furniture and barbecue grill! If we feel like sitting on the deck- we take out our camping chairs. (We also have a very tiny screened in porch with 2 chairs). We have a George Foreman stand up grill that we keep in the kitchen and plug in outside when we want to "barbecue, which is also rare. If we do barbecue- we still eat inside.

I still like lying on my chaise in the living room with the windows opened or the AC on- or in winter- the fireplace going.

Inside we have room to walk around; a TV; a kitchen, bedrooms, bathrooms, living room, washer and dryer, fireplace and everything we need and that is the way I like it on vacation, where we go out exploring all day- but then back to comfort.

Yes- spoiled we are. And I agree about the timeshares- much prefer 2 or 3 bedrooms- more square footage overall- even in the living areas. But I also prefer a lot of windows, which you don't always get. Our Pollard Brook unit does not have many windows at all- so I do find myself sitting out on the balcony more often than I might do at Smuggs, where we have a nice panoramic view of the notch from within the living room, but I do sit outside on the deck a bit there as well. Problem with the timeshares is the furniture is not very comfortable.


----------



## gbridger (May 12, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Getting close enough to retirement age that we have to start thinking about this question.  I'd love to hear from anyone who has experienced both lifestyles and what their thoughts were on the advantages and disadvantages of each - in comparison.  Right now I'm leaning towards a teardrop camper (or a fifth wheel) and experiencing both.
> 
> All are welcome to chime in with their thoughts, what's everyone think?



Being in retirement for a few years now, I envision "post retirement" being after I die. Will that be the trips my kids take to spread my ashes?


----------



## klpca (May 12, 2018)

Elan said:


> We have an A-frame style hard-sided pop-up trailer.  There's 5 of us, and we don't really fit very well anymore, but we can if needed.  When we camp, we usually take a tent and me and one (or both) of my boys will sleep outside.  We also have a large (10x10, IIRC) shade/rain canopy that we typically erect over the campground picnic table.  If it rains, we just sit at the table and play cards and/or listen to tunes & chat.  AFAIC, there's no such thing as a bad day when camping in the mountains.


How do you like the A-frame? We've been thinking about one but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## ekeeler (May 12, 2018)

After reading quite a few of the responses, thought about how we use our timeshares, and if that would work if we had a motor home.  Most of our timeshares are two bedroom, and we are always inviting family and friends to join us.  Our two bedroom in Vegas lets each of us enjoy the same accommodations, and get together for meals or coffee or drinks in either side, as they are both identical.  We will be joining family in October in Palm Beach Florida, and to accommodate the five couples, we have reserved a three bedroom and a two bedroom for the first week.  One couple is staying for the second week, and we will have other friends joining us for weeks three and four.  It also has some privacy, so that each of us has a bedroom, living room, bathroom, kitchen, though the second bedroom part is somewhat smaller, and still be able to share the larger living room, balcony, etc of the main unit.
Guess what I'm trying to say, we enjoy the timeshares with the space and ability to host friends and family without everyone being crowded.  It has worked well for years, and we have yet to grow tired of our travels, even after almost twenty years.


----------



## TAG (May 12, 2018)

We're in much the same boat (which I need to sell, by the way).  I retired a couple of years ago and my wife retired at the end of last year.  I've been looking at RVs trying to decide why there are so many of them out there.  We live in OR, and I understand a lot of people buy here because we don't have sales Tax - and that may be why they're so visible here. We have been thinking about a major road trip across country, visiting as many National Parks and historical sites as possible.  Right now we're thinking of driving a car or small SUV and combining motel stays with timeshares for stays of longer duration.  We like getting on a plane and being in a place for a week or two.  I have considered a class b Sprinter type van for the occasional stay in the boondocks, and for the extra space while traveling.  However, I don't like the idea of needing to take my house in to the shop for repairs.  One thing I've noticed is that a lot of timeshare resorts specifically state "No RVs or Boats Allowed".  What do you do if you're traveling in an RV and want to spend a week in a timeshare along the way?


----------



## singingcowgirl (May 12, 2018)

I'm hoping in a few years to get a camper van, they're easy to drive and can park on streets, parking lots, etc. When I get sick of being in the van, I'll stay at a resort. I figure I can get at least 12 weeks from my 2 RCI TSs if I book less than 45 days out.


----------



## jeffcarp (May 12, 2018)

I agree with others here and believe that this should not be an either-or decision. We have owned two different small motorized RVs along with timeshares for over 10 years now. We simply use the small motorized RV as our transportation to and from our timeshare stays. Having the motorized RV allows us to extend our trips before and after the timeshare stay to see other sites in the area or explore things on the way. The only thing you have to be careful with is doing extensive research to ensure that you have a solution for parking the RV at your destination timeshares. The worst case for us has been needing to park at an airport parking lot and rent a car for the time of our timeshare stay. We would have had the rental car expense anyway if we were flying in to stay at the timeshare.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 13, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> You should see me wandering around Camping World...
> 
> Dave



I'm not even ALLOWED there!!!


----------



## VegasBella (May 13, 2018)

I considered either/both also and still want to get an RV. So far we have only rented an RV a handful of times and do much more traveling via timeshare. But here are some of my thoughts...

- With an RV you can more easily bring a pet. That's a big deal for some of us.
- RV campsites can be very competitive in some areas so you really have to be a planner and get those spots first thing.
- There are a few timeshares that have RV parking also (Sedona Pines is one).
- There are a few timeshare that have RV parks right next to them (San Clemente Inn, Riviera Beach & Shores for instance) where _if you owned one EOY legacy week then you should have day use privileges and you could RV camp next door and use the timeshare for the pool, fitness room, etc._ You could use that week for a trader to see other parts of the country 
- Oh, and with an RV you can access more destinations. 

All that said and we still don't have an RV. Instead we use timeshares and VRBO or hotels for locations that don't have timeshares. And we have rented an RV when we felt like it was a good option. Have you considered renting an RV to test it out?


----------



## Jan M. (May 13, 2018)

My sister and BIL started out with a pop up camper when their kids were babies and graduated to a 19 foot travel trailer. One summer their family spent a month traveling out West. They also owned their Spring Break week at Orange Lake in Orlando which they purchased when their kids were little. They eventually sold the travel trailer when their kids got older as they were rarely using it anymore. The two of them had been doing tent camping but after they both retired, teachers, they did a lot of research and looking and decided to buy a used 28 foot 5th wheel with two slide outs and a truck. Good friends of theirs have had a 5th wheel for years and they had done some traveling with them in it so they were familiar with 5th wheels and knew what they wanted. They found one online in West Palm Beach, FL, and flew down from Ohio to Florida to stay with us to look at it. It was immaculate and the layout was everything you could want. 

They hadn't had that 5th wheel much more than a year and they were already talking about getting rid of it. My sister told me they both hated driving pulling something that big, my sister who always has to be busy didn't want the work of getting it ready to go and cleaned when they got back for shorter trips, the mileage was low/gas was expensive to pull it and campgrounds had gotten a lot more expensive than when they had their travel trailer. They had pulled their travel trailer with a Chevy Tahoe for years and even helped with the driving when they went with their friends who have a 5th wheel. Money isn't an issue for them; they have more income even being retired than a huge number of couples do who are both working! I was so flabbergasted I wanted to ask her who are you people and what have you done with my sister and BIL? They have two young grandsons so I suggested they find a nice campground at a lake not too far from them that they could leave the 5th wheel set up at. They did that and everyone enjoyed going there for the next two summers before they sold the 5th wheel. They'd gotten too spoiled using their timeshares.

Owning and using an RV or larger travel trailer/5th wheel isn't cheap and isn't for everyone but then neither are timeshares. I would have loved having a travel trailer but unfortunately for me that wasn't a dream my husband and I shared. Timesharing has worked well for us and has kept the nomad in me satisfied.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 13, 2018)

One of the recurring arguments against RV'ing is the rising cost of campground spaces.  I can't imagine paying more than $5 a day for water and electrical hookups.
Some of the prices I've heard for hookups these days shows how far out of tune I am with current pricing.


----------



## Bxian (May 13, 2018)

I went tent camping once as a Girl Scout back in the day-touched the canvas part of the tent while it was raining and was soaked the rest of the weekend-not a good decision....I have not camped since then.  To some extent, RV-ing may be more popular in some regions than others.  I have lived in 3 neighborhoods in the crowded Mid-Atlantic.  No one owned RVs in any of these neighborhoods-but when we travel out West, we see them all over the place.  More open space/places to camp? 
We have friends that have owned an RV and also timeshared extensively.  When we asked about the RV, they said that it was too much work and low gas mileage-they preferred timesharing.  Other friends have rented an RV to travel to travel around the Southwest.  I've thought about RV rental as an option.  I have also started compiling a list of some state and national parks that have lodges or cabins-they appear to be relatively reasonable, and perhaps a good alternative to timesharing.  As the case with timesharing, I am sure that you have to plan ahead.  I have also read about large RV-style resorts where people spend several months in the winter, and where you can rent a stationary RV-stype structure for several months at a time.  Here is one example:  http://www.voyagerrv.com/.


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> One of the recurring arguments against RV'ing is the rising cost of campground spaces.  I can't imagine paying more than $5 a day for water and electrical hookups.
> Some of the prices I've heard for hookups these days shows how far out of tune I am with current pricing.



This website is an upscale luxury RV resort in Colorado.  Check their nightly rates. It'll give you a reality check.  

http://www.tigerrunresort.com/vacation-rentals-homes-search.asp

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This website is an upscale luxury RV resort in Colorado.  Check their nightly rates. It'll give you a reality check.
> 
> http://www.tigerrunresort.com/vacation-rentals-homes-search.asp
> 
> Dave


Here's one in W. Yellowstone. A 'Deluxe' site (80' long') is $82.95 a night. But ONLY $69.95 for a back-in site. https://grizzlyrv.com/camping-sites/
Maybe the owners can take that 245 day around the world cruise after the park closes . . . . My humble Island Park TS week looks pretty good now.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2018)

I know RVing has gone more uptown since I did my year on the road.  We'd get full hookups for about $20 a night, nothing extra for electricity.  Pay six nights and get the seventh free.  We had cell phones we paid for, so no phone hookup needed.  Monthly rates were around $300 a month if you wanted to stay that long.  We had a Woodall's Directory, and we'd check the parks in the next town we wanted to stop in.  Call them up, give them a credit card to reserve the time, and we'd show up.  It was pretty easy.  Granted, the places weren't nearly as fancy as these you and I have linked.  But still - RVing ain't cheap anymore.

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (May 14, 2018)

Wow, no wonder my sister said too many of the campgrounds were expensive! Our timeshare stays cost us less per night, no work and no driving something big in heavy traffic or bad weather conditions.

Neither my sister nor I are sissies about driving but I remember them saying that driving that big 5th wheel in heavy rain and high winds was something neither one of them ever wanted to do again. We still remember a trip years ago heading to the Outer Banks on the PA turnpike. There was extremely heavy rain, heavy enough to cause flood conditions in some areas. It started not long after we got on at the Route 8 Butler entrance and since the storm was tracking East it stayed with us the better part of the way until we got off at the Breezewood exit. I grew up in a town in Northeastern Ohio on Lake Erie and as an adult lived for a number of years in the Erie, PA area so I'm no stranger to driving in snow and blinding lake effect snowstorms. I've driven in some nasty ice storms and even tornado weather. None of it even begins to compare with that 3.5 hours of my life that I will never forget!

The big deal was that because of all the construction there were miles and miles of concrete dividers, we call them Jersey barriers, on both sides which trapped and channeled all that rain on the road so it was like a river. And if you are familiar with that part of the Country you know it isn't flat so imagine driving on the road when the river was flowing downhill. I was driving my 1986 Caprice Classic, a very big, heavy car that I always put top of the line Michelin tires on, and it was loaded to the max with 6 people all our stuff for a two week beach vacation. Which was a blessing as it held the road much better than most of the other cars around us. At times my husband and I could actually feel the car hydroplaning and for me behind the wheel at times it felt more like the car was floating down a river than I was driving it. Of course there was heavy traffic and a lot of big trucks. When the big trucks would pass on the other side of the middle barrier they threw so much water over on our side and for so long that I was literally often driving blind. I'm sure you are wondering why didn't I pull off. I was in the left lane and changing lanes under those driving conditions and in that heavy traffic was not an smart move. But it wouldn't have mattered anyways because all the underpasses were already full. Plus when we would periodically get out of the construction areas it was still raining so hard you couldn't see the exits or see well enough to even see the other cars on the side of the road far enough ahead to be able to safely slow down to pull off. If I couldn't see well enough to safely pull off that meant other cars couldn't see me if I did manage to pull off. When other drivers in the right lane hydroplaned and lost control we saw some of those cars that were pulled off get hit. The traffic was heavy enough and the road conditions bad enough that if you pulled off you weren't getting back on but of course a few idiots had to try. Being in the right lane was more dangerous than being in the left lane despite driving blind when the car got buried in a wall/wave of water from the trucks on the other side of the middle barrier!

My husband always had a large territory to cover for his job so did a lot of driving and he understood exactly how bad it was. Since I was focused on the keeping the car under control and trying to see ahead he saw more of what was happening with the cars around us. For him being the passenger was just as stressful as if he had been the one driving. There was no way to switch drivers and I wouldn't have switched anyways even if there had been a way to do so. It was my car and I was more familiar with how it handled than he was plus he was used to front wheel drive which my car didn't have. We had 4 kids with us, our son and the three kids from the two other families we shared the vacation house with. All 4 kids were older grade school age at the time. The only girl of the 4 kids had some issues as a result of our friend's break up and divorce a few years earlier and would have been traumatized and quietly freaking out if she had realized how bad things were. The families vacationed together for 10 years and there were times that she would be having a moment over something and her mother, my friend, would send her to talk to me. If I said I have this, it's all good, she would trust me and quit obsessing. She has grown up to be an amazing, strong and confidant woman who followed her dream and works in wildlife management going to new jobs and new places every few years on her own and making new friends. Knowing what she went through growing up makes us even more proud of her. Anyhow, we successfully kept from all of them how bad it was! Normally I drove the whole way to where we spent the night around Newport News before continuing on to the Outer Banks the next day but once the rain let up some and we got off the turnpike I was done for and had my husband drive. When we made our pit stop at Breezewood and could talk without the kids hearing my husband told me how grateful he was that he'd seen me handle adverse driving conditions in the past so knew I could handle it as well as possible, that I was amazing and asked if I was okay. We still laugh about me saying that I would live to tell the story but not sure my hands would unclench or the muscles in my arms, shoulders and back would relax anytime soon without the help of a muscle relaxant and that several glasses of wine would be good too.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 14, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> One of the recurring arguments against RV'ing is the rising cost of campground spaces.  I can't imagine paying more than $5 a day for water and electrical hookups.
> Some of the prices I've heard for hookups these days shows how far out of tune I am with current pricing.



I've paid as much as $45 for private campground sites . . . think KOA sorta places.  In state & national parks it is very affordable.  And with the NPS lifetime passes (seniors or "access") it's even more so. For my upcoming trip this month, I'm paying $7 for Theodore Roosevelt NP, $22 for Badlands NP and $14 for Yellowstone NP.  Supply & demand is in play when you pay more for what Badlands vs. Yellowstone.

Often while car camping . . . it's much more than just the hook-ups.  Most have showers and flushing toilets in the campground for those of us without full RVs or campers.  I'm very happy paying anything under $25/night for such in our state & national parks.


----------



## Elan (May 14, 2018)

klpca said:


> How do you like the A-frame? We've been thinking about one but haven't pulled the trigger.


We love the A-frame.  I can be inside it doing something within 10 minutes of it being parked.  Very little setup.  Also, light enough to move by hand on a hard surface.  Can see over it when towing and fits in the garage, although we store at a facility. 
  Ours is a Chalet, which along with Aliner were the early makers of A-frames.  A few others have entered the market in the past 6 or 7 years.  


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bcmiller529 (May 14, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Getting close enough to retirement age that we have to start thinking about this question.  I'd love to hear from anyone who has experienced both lifestyles and what their thoughts were on the advantages and disadvantages of each - in comparison.  Right now I'm leaning towards a teardrop camper (or a fifth wheel) and experiencing both.
> 
> All are welcome to chime in with their thoughts, what's everyone think?


We are retired (2 years) and have both.  We bought the timeshares (Hawaii) when we were younger and have used them for places that we wouldn't be able to take our motorhome, i.e. Hawaii, Europe, etc.  It's been very hard to find places with our points.  We recently tried to get into places in Italy with no luck (nothing available), so we went to airbnb.  We also have a motor home (diesel pusher) and tow our vehicle behind it.  We started with a pop-up camper when the kids were younger and had great trips in it.  We use our motor home when we are traveling someplace we want to stay for a while, or if we want to make a long trip and stop places along the way.  Both types of vacationing cost about the same, if you take into account annual maintenance fees, and RV maintenance/fuel.  Our problem has been making time for using both.  I also recommend renting different types of campers / motor homes before buying.  It's a big investment.  We purchased a used high quality motor home, but we are do-it-yourself-ers on maintenance and upgrades.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jhac007 (May 14, 2018)

bcmiller529 said:


> We are retired (2 years) and have both.  We bought the timeshares (Hawaii) when we were younger and have used them for places that we wouldn't be able to take our motorhome, i.e. Hawaii, Europe, etc.  It's been very hard to find places with our points.  We recently tried to get into places in Italy with no luck (nothing available), so we went to airbnb.  We also have a motor home (diesel pusher) and tow our vehicle behind it.  We started with a pop-up camper when the kids were younger and had great trips in it.  We use our motor home when we are traveling someplace we want to stay for a while, or if we want to make a long trip and stop places along the way.  Both types of vacationing cost about the same, if you take into account annual maintenance fees, and RV maintenance/fuel.  Our problem has been making time for using both.  I also recommend renting different types of campers / motor homes before buying.  It's a big investment.  We purchased a used high quality motor home, but we are do-it-yourself-ers on maintenance and upgrades.
> Hope this helps!



What length is your diesel pusher?  How much HP?  What vehicle do you tow?  How does the diesel pull in mountainous areas?


----------



## Debster50 (May 15, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Getting close enough to retirement age that we have to start thinking about this question.  I'd love to hear from anyone who has experienced both lifestyles and what their thoughts were on the advantages and disadvantages of each - in comparison.  Right now I'm leaning towards a teardrop camper (or a fifth wheel) and experiencing both.
> 
> All are welcome to chime in with their thoughts, what's everyone think?


My husband and I do both. We RV full time and take in a TS when able. We use our TS around 4 to five months a year. We enjoy both options of RVing and TS. We usually are able to park our 45ft RV in a nearby lot or on the TS lot so it makes it easier when needing things from it. We'll call the TS in advance to make sure we can park it on their lot. When we are unable to, we just store it at a nearby RV campground in their storage area. It all works out either way.


----------



## Debster50 (May 15, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> One of the recurring arguments against RV'ing is the rising cost of campground spaces.  I can't imagine paying more than $5 a day for water and electrical hookups.
> Some of the prices I've heard for hookups these days shows how far out of tune I am with current pricing.


That's why we have a campground membership. Everything is included when you sign up to utlize any 180 listed campgrounds and then it's just check in, pick site, park and enjoy without cost. Love it!


----------



## Elan (May 15, 2018)

The term RV is too generic.  There are a lot of differences, on many fronts, between a 45' Class A and a 14' pop-up trailer, truck camper, or conversion van.  I can't see ever owning a big motorhome, because the appeal of RV'ing to me is to be able to go places where a big motorhome can't go.  Many RV parks that easily accommodate large motorhomes (with full hookups, etc) typically aren't that far from other accommodations (perhaps not TS, but hotels, vacation rentals, etc).  There's nothing wrong with RV'ing that way, but it's vastly different from boondocking in a 4WD truck with a camper in the bed.


----------



## bankr63 (May 15, 2018)

We are ramping up for a combo of both as well.  We are avid campers in the summer season (21' hybrid trailer), and use our timeshares in the fall and winter.  First trip out for the season is this weekend (Victoria Day long weekend for Canada, camping in the Adirondacks).  We are now just about 5 years out from retirement for DW (a teacher), I probably will never retire (an IT Project Manager).  Our plans include upsizing the trailer and spending winters exploring the southern US, a couple of weeks in each destination then move one.  We will probably supplement with timeshare stays in more exotic destinations, and like @Debster50, we will probably drive and park the RV nearby.  

I fell in love with the idea of timesharing full time like other regulars here, but I really think I will want the feeling of "home" that you get with an RV.  Our trailer feels like home no matter where we park it; a timeshare always feels like a rented space, not really your own space.  Both have their pros and cons.  We hope to leverage the pros and minimize the cons through judicious use of both options.  

Of course DW insists on downsizing our home before we take the plunge and wants a "tiny home" near here in the country.  I'm okay with a "tiny" home as long as it come with a "big ass" garage to park the RV and all my other toys.


----------



## nkldavy (May 16, 2018)

Typing this from inside our '77 mini-motorhome.  We've stayed here (Wisconsin) since I got stationed in Milwaukee in 1978 and have come back every summer except one.  Our summer now runs from May to mid-October.  We know more people here than we do in our "home" town.  We do a lot of timesharing including Wisconsin Dells several times a year, Orlando, Daytona, the Poconos and Williamsburg.  The travel gives opportunities to stop and see family and friends along the way.  Our RV has been here since 1995 and we drive our car to it from Delaware Valley.  Annual fee very reasonable.


----------

